# 1950 Apartment restoration/update



## Staci_25 (Oct 22, 2009)

I am moving into a pretty little apartment complex, built in 1950.... good news is: I know the owner (my dad!!!) Bad news is.... it needs A LOT of work!  Any suggestions on where to start? A few of the particulars are listed below:

Small kitchen:
currently has laminate *flooring *(that is definitely being removed) I was thinking 8 or 12in black and white checked flooring... the tiled *countertops *are yellow with flecks of gold (gotta go!!!) *cabinets *are white (likely to remain so after sanding and repainting them) Was considering removing a door or two so it's open shelving....

Living/dining room:
Hardwood floors (to be sanded and possibly stained before sealing) the two rooms open to each other but are most definitely two sep. areas.

Staircase:
Painted iron... definitely stripping ALL the paint off 

Bathroom:
 white hex tiles (which will remain, although be grouted with black) the tile has been painted several times and I am anxious to see what color it is, although i have the sneaking suspicion that it will need to be replaced regardless....

2 bedrooms:
hardwood floors

SIDE NOTE:
Any ideas on where I can find things like period door knobs/fixtures/switch plates for a reasonable price?

Wish me luck! this is a heck of a job!

*Will take and post pictures of the current state of the apartment next time I am in town!


----------



## travelover (Oct 23, 2009)

For old fixtures see if you have an architectural recycling / resale  place near you. Also check out Habitat for Humanity ReStores.


----------



## TxBuilder (Oct 23, 2009)

Habitat stores are great, I check there before I go any where else. I recently bought a door from them that would have cost me three times as much at any other retailer.


----------



## Staci_25 (Oct 26, 2009)

Pics are up of the entire apt in the state it was left in by the former tennants... will be starting work on it next week I think.... Apt remodel -


----------



## Plumbing And Lighting (Oct 27, 2009)

Best of luck with all that. Which room are you starting with?


----------



## Staci_25 (Oct 27, 2009)

more than likely the bath then the kitchen- good news is I have both my family and my husbands family are in town so we've got tons of help!


----------



## travelover (Oct 27, 2009)

I see lots of potential -nice hardwood floors, wrought iron railing, fairly roomy. This is a great starter project.


----------



## Staci_25 (Nov 2, 2009)

few updated pics Apt remodel -


----------



## granite-girl (Nov 3, 2009)

Good Luck ! Looks like quite a project!


----------



## Staci_25 (Jan 24, 2010)

updated pics are available..... we had a busy Christmas and an unusual snowstorm so I'm waaaaay behind on the apt....  digegatlilostanv.weebly.com


----------



## SJNServices (Jan 24, 2010)

Looks great! If you guys were in so. cal. I would try to hire you on!:beer:


----------



## Staci_25 (Jan 24, 2010)

haha if i were in so cal i couldnt afford ANYTHING and would need to be hired on!  BTW, anyone out there know about what it costs to level a 2 story house........ (future project in mind)


----------



## frozenstar (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey Staci!  That a very nice house you got there!  Pics looks great!


----------

